# Tightening brass no-caulk shower drains



## Alan (Jun 18, 2008)

How the heck can you hold the strainer part still while you turn the nut on the other side? I've been using an atlas glove on one hand and the spanner wrench underneath, but it still doesn't seem to be just the right amount of tightness before they start spinning in the putty.... No leaks yet, but it still doesn't feel right to me.

are there any tricks out there?


----------



## 22rifle (Jun 14, 2008)

Use silicone instead of plumber's putty?


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Alan

On Ct I mentioned Davke shower drains, there about $30 at the suppliers, no large nut to tightens, just bolts to allow you to tighten them up. Good chance these won't leak in the future at there seal, they will stay put.
*
1.* davke Brass Body
*2.* Brass ring with lugs
*3.* Lugs
*4.* Shelf with Receiving Slots
*5.* Rubber Gasket
*6.* Stainless Steel Pressure Ring
*7.* Stainless Steel 5/16" Bolts


----------



## Alan (Jun 18, 2008)

Those are way cool. Just like a disposer strainer. I like it. :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Song Dog (Jun 12, 2008)

Ron, Right when I read the post, I thought , Ron needs to post a pic, I scoll down there it was. 
Alan, This drain is the best thing on replacement in my opinion, and it is heavy. I keep 2 on the truck at all times. The hardest part about these is getting the old drain out, after that is a piece of cake.

In Christ,

Song Dog


----------



## 22rifle (Jun 14, 2008)

My suppliers look at me like I am an alien when i ask about this.

One of the drawbacks of living in the south. Cheap, cheap, cheap.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Do a search on-line, not sure what they will cost you on-line, you would think your supplier could order a few up for you.


----------



## A Good Plumber (Jun 18, 2008)

22rifle, If you can't find the Davco at your supplier, ask them to get you one made by Souix Chief. It's identical in every way.


----------



## 22rifle (Jun 14, 2008)

I just saw that last evening! Thanks for mentioning it.


----------



## A Good Plumber (Jun 18, 2008)

I just saw it myself today at one of my suppliers


----------



## masterk (Jun 20, 2008)

I hand tighten the drain, put a big pair of channel locks on the nut and a strap wrench right below the nut. Works every time.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

masterk said:


> I hand tighten the drain, put a big pair of channel locks on the nut and a strap wrench right below the nut. Works every time.


What if you don't have good access from below, then what do you do?


----------



## WestCoastPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

These are the best shower drains on the market right now in my book, for fiberglass shower pans.

www.davke.com


I use the 3000, with the no hub, to me it works better then the no caulk. I possitive seal with the band. I hate all no caulks


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

I don't think I would ever try the 4000 model, I could not bring myself around to trust it.


----------



## masterk (Jun 20, 2008)

Ron, then I spend a few extra $ and use a davke type.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Now in new const I don't use the davke drain, I use the standard no-caulk drain, bead of silicone for the upper seal.


----------



## masterk (Jun 20, 2008)

I agree with you, I do the same.


----------



## Alan (Jun 18, 2008)

masterk said:


> I hand tighten the drain, put a big pair of channel locks on the nut and a strap wrench right below the nut. Works every time.


Thats what i'm talking about!!!!!!! What a damn fine idea. Thank you, sir!


----------

